

Ask HN: Why don't you ban the dead link forever? - thepanister

Hey,<p>I notice that dead links can be submitted over and over again!<p>For example, someone out there keeps sending the Google mozzila homepage. Like here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=505915<p>If an entry is submitted as dead, do you block the link forever, or you just allow it to be submitted over and over again, and abuse us?<p>Thanks!<p>EDIT: If someone submits a link, and you mark it as dead because it's spam, then why don't you make a technique that in case another user submits the same link again, the entry becomes dead automatically?<p>Also why don't you monitor a "high risk users" with many spam entries? Such users are more likely to be posting spam, so monitoring them - maybe automatically - you will reduce the spam flow here.<p>Also consider users with no history record as a potential spammers.<p>Thanks.
======
alecst
I would imagine that the data on the page could change, and therefore it would
be irresponsible to assume that the link once bad is always bad.

~~~
thepanister
First of all, HN already has a ban list of websites! EDIT [I am not sure, but
I think I read about this before]

Secondly, you should note that this is for posting news and articles, and such
type of stuff does not change often! I am talking about banning the link - the
url, not the whole domain!

And even if we suppose what you say is correct, then they should ban it at
least for a while... like 3 months ban or something!

------
thepanister
I really wish that pg checks this entry out, because I am tired of the spam on
this website - although it's relatively low.

check this out! <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=506273>

I feel that there is no spam protection here!

